# Safe driftwood?



## depcdivr (Sep 7, 2005)

I was wondering if there are any types of wood that are not safe for a FW aquarium. I have every intention of boiling it and pre-soaking it for several weeks before installing in the tank but are some types of wood better than others? Looking around ebay, I see people offering Mopani and some others? Are these safe? any others that you would recommend?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

mopani is safe, as are the "bogwood" offered in the LFS.

there _might_ be an issue if you used stuff you picked up off the beach/river if you aren't completely sure what it is and whether its safe, beech and oak are safe for use in the aquarium.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

I was wondering, and I think the OP will benefit from the answer as well, if there are any specific types of wood that cannot be used in an aquarium because they can be harmful to the fish.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I know that mahogany is dangerous. other types I cannot remember off hand.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

Why Mahogany? (Not meant as a challenge... I'm truly stumped!)


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I know I've read most softwoods are not a good idea, most hardwoods are okay but I am sure there are exceptions to each.

I wouldn't use cedar ... anything used to kill fleas and can kill dogs when used in petbed I just assume would be bad in fish tank.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Cedar is fine. Cedar is sold as driftwood on ebay all the time.
EDIT - never used it though.


----------

